# You may have bought the company, but ya still gotta read the manual!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Segway owner dies in apparent Segway accident
September 27, 2010 | 1:45 pm

James Heselden, owner of the Segway firm, died Monday in what appears to be an accident while using the futuristic scooter. He was 62.

Heselden, one of Britain's richest men, bought Segway from Dean Kamen early this year.

Heselden was found dead at the bottom of a cliff after in West Yorkshire. A Segway was found near his body.

Although tragic, the news comes with an odd sense of irony. None of which was lost on the readers of the Times article.

George2 said, "He segwayed into the great beyond."

ManicDrummer asked, "Omigosh! They aren't building Segways with gyroscopes made in China, are they?!"

RoccoB said, "Sorry, but that's not going to be good for business, unless your business is late night comedy. RIP."

lafilmmaker wrote, "tragic? ... yes ironic? ... without a doubt. funny? ... slightly. happened on an episode of the simpsons? ... probably."

Finally, MartyK said, "This goes in the same file with Jim Fixx, author of "The Complete Book of Running" dying of a heart attack ... after running."

So does this accident, and the time a few years ago when President George W. Bush fell off a Segway, make you feel less safe on the device? Or is this tragedy mean the death of the quirky transporter?

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/comments_blog/2010/09/segway-owner-dies.html

-- Tony Pierce
Reuters


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Such a crazy story.

Here's 5 more inventions that killed their inventors........

http://www.aolnews.com/surge-desk/a...ntors-killed-by-their-own-inventions/19650391


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe they need to add a warning label: the Segway can not fly. Do not drive off buildings or cliffs, for this could result in injury or death.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

In accordance with the definition of "segue," he transitioned without pause from the top of the cliff to the bottom.

Very unfortunate, however on a slightly positive note - it is believed that the Segway remained perfectly balanced the entire distance.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats crazy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont get it....even if it took off and he couldnt stop it, you can STEP OFF ????

Kinda like how to avoid getting hit by a train- take one giant step sideways off of the track.....


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if he was on the new extreme rock climbing Segway


----------

